

Show HN: PLEENQ – Give context to images (using Reddit as an example) - bazillion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhpB6QDOxCI&feature=youtu.be

======
bazillion
Hi HN,

Founder of PLEENQ here. I didn't want to complicate the video, but the quick
explanation is this:

1\. A user links an item in an image to what it is. That could be an IMDB
page, a Wikipedia page, or where to buy the item.

2\. Other users click through the link, and if a product, are linked directly
to where to purchase the item.

3\. If a user purchases the item, the person who created the link gets paid a
percentage of the total price of the item (the affiliate commission).

We're currently in public beta, so feel free to download it and try it out.
It's a chrome extension right now, but we will expand it to firefox and safari
in the future.

Another note: you can inject PLEENQ directly into your web page to give the
functionality to the users of your site. We're onboarding over 30 blogs this
month that are including this functionality into their site and help their
site monetize. Feel free to contact me at justin@pleenq.com if you're
interested in that.

